# أول سؤالين .. منتظر الأجابة عليهم



## شريف قابيل (26 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام المسيح على الجميع


أسئلتى اللى هنتظر أجابتها هى : 



*  1 - اين قال يسوع انا هو الله؟ *

*				 					2 - اين طلب يسوع العبادة؟*


*كفاية السؤالين دول دلوقتى و أرى تعليقاتكم غداً .*


 ياريت اللى يوضح لى ياخد السؤال الأول فى أقتباس و يشرح تحته و هكذا فى السؤال التانى


 *شكراً .. سلام و نعمة*​*
*


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*



1 - اين قال يسوع انا هو الله؟ 

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
يوحنا الأصحاح 14 العدد 9

 قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَاناً هَذِهِ مُدَّتُهُ وَلَمْ تَعْرِفْنِي يَا فِيلُبُّسُ! اَلَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الآبَ فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ أَرِنَا الآبَ؟ 

*



2 - اين طلب يسوع العبادة؟

أنقر للتوسيع...

* 
الاجابة الأولى عرفت منها انة الله أذن نحن نعبدة

وقالنا أيضا :

يوحنا الأصحاح 14 العدد 15 

«إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تُحِبُّونَنِي فَاحْفَظُوا وَصَايَايَ


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (26 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام المسيح يا استاذ شريف

اخبارك اية اتمنى ان تكون بخير 

ندخل فى الموضوع 

ممكن اديك مقدمة بسيطة جدا 

لو اتى لك شخصا فى صورة بشر هل تصدق اذا قال لك انة اللة ؟؟

بالطبع  لا طبعا 

لكن ممكن تصدقة من خلال اعمالة وافعالة وتعاليمة ومنغير ميقول انة اللة 

يعنى الفعل اهم من القول  بمراحل 


فهمنى هنا

ومع ذلك كل مشكلة من هو غير مسيحى هى دى

لو منتظر حد يقولك ان هو اللة ابقى روح اعبد فروعنى هو قال انا ربكم الاعلى 

ارجو ان تكون فهمتنى فى الجزئية الهامة دى  لو عندك تعليق رد هنا وبعدين هبدا فى الاجابة عليك 

انا فى حاجة بتجذبنى للمواضيعك مش عارف لية 


سلام المسيح


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (26 سبتمبر 2008)

معلومات عن المسيح وتاكد انة هو اللة

*1- ماذا قال الناس عنة *

بطرس أنت هو المسيح ابن الله الحي.. متى 16: 16
توما " ربى وألهى " ... يوحنا 20: 28
مرثا أنت المسيح ابن الله الآتي إلى العالم.. يوحنا 11: 27
الخصى الحبشي أنا أومن أن يسوع المسيح هو ابن الله الحي
أعمال 8: 37
شواهد عن أقوال الرسل يوحنا 1: 29، 36، رسالة كورنثوس الثانية 5: 21


أعداؤه والبعيدون عنه
بيلاطس " لم أجد في هذا الإنسان علة " ... لوقا 23: 14
قائد المئة " كان هذا الإنسان باراً " ... لوقا 23: 47
اللص على الصليب " اذكرني يا رب متى جئت في ملكوتك " ... لوقا 23: 42


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (26 سبتمبر 2008)

وقال عن نفسه

" أنا هو الطريق والحق والحياة " ... يوحنا 14: 6
" أنا هو الراعي الصالح والراعي الصالح يبذل نفسه عن الخراف"
... يوحنا10: 11
" أنا هو نور العالم من يتبعني فلا يمشى في الظلمة بل يكون له نور الحياة "
... يوحنا 8: 12
" فسأله رئيس الكهنة أيضاً وقال له أأنت المسيح ابن المبارك. فقال يسوع أنا هو وسوف تبصرون ابن الإنسان جالساً عن يمين القوة وآتياً في سحاب السماء "
... مرقس 14: 61، 62
" أنا والأب واحد " ... يوحنا 10: 301
" الذي رآني فقد رأى الآب " ... يوحنا 14: 9
" دُفع إلىَّ كل سلطان مما في السماء وما على الأرض " ... متى 28: 8


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (26 سبتمبر 2008)

عمله لك
يحبك
لأنه هكذا أحب الله العالم حتى بذل ابنه الوحيد لكي لا يهلك كل من يؤمن به بل تكون له الحياة الأبدية .. يوحنا 3 : 16

يخلصك
من أجلك جاء ولخلاصك نزل من السماء
ها أنا أبشركم بفرحٍ عظيم ... أنه ولد لكم اليوم في مدينة داود مخلص هو المسيح الرب .. لوقا 2: 11

يبقى معك
هوذا العذراء تحبل وتلد ابناً ويدعون اسمه عمانوئيل الذي تفسيره الله معنا
.. متى 1: 22، 23
وها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر .. متى 28: 20


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (26 سبتمبر 2008)

*عجيب فريد*

لم يرد في التاريخ من يشبهه ... يدعى اسمه عجيباً مشيراً إلهاً قديراً ... إشعياء 9: 6


أعماله كانت تدعو إلى العجب
وفى الصبح إذ كان راجعاً إلى المدينة جاع.فنظر شجرة تين على الطريق وجاء إليها فلم يجد فيها شيئاً إلا ورقاً فقط فقال لها لا يكن منك ثمر بعد إلى الأبد فيبست التينة في الحال فلما رأى التلاميذ ذلك تعجبوا
متى 21: 18 - 20

أقواله كانت ذات سلطان
فلما أكمل يسوع هذه الأقوال بهتت الجموع من تعليمه لأنه كان يعلمهم كمن له سلطان
متى 7: 28، 29 ، متى 12: 23، متى 13: 54، مر قس 6: 2

معجزاته كانت خارقة 
شفى المرضى، وجعل العرج يمشون، والصم يسمعون، والعمى يبصرون، والمفلوجين يتحركون، والمقيدين بالشياطين يتحررون، والمجانيين يعقلون. حتى الطبيعة كانت تخشاه وتطيعه، كان ينتهر الريح ويأمر البحر فيهدأ. حتى تعجب الناس قائلين أي إنسان هذا؟

هزم الموت 
أقام كثيراً من الموتى وأعادهم إلى الحياة : أقام ابن أرملة نايين لوقا 7: 11 - 17 أقام ابنة رئيس المجمع من الموت متى 9: 18 - 26 ومرقس 5: 21 - 43 ولوقا 8: 41 - 56 أقام لعازر يوحنا 11: 1 - 44 أقام نفسه من الموت فلم يستطع القبر أن يغلبه


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (26 سبتمبر 2008)

من يقول الناس أنه هو؟

بسبب ما رآه الناس في حياته وأعماله ومعجزاته، وما سمعوه من أقواله وتعاليمه تحيروا. وسأل المسيح تلاميذه يوماً قائلاً
من يقول الناس أنى أنا ابن الإنسان، فقالوا. قوم يوحنا المعمدان. وآخرون إيليا... وآخرون ارميا أو واحد من الأنبياء 
متى 16: 1320، مرقس 8: 2730، لوقا 9: 1820 فهل هو هكذا حسب أقوال الناس


إنسان ولد وعاش ومات؟
لكن ولادته كانت خارقة لوقا 2: 6، 7
وعاش بلا خطية رسالة بطرس الأولى 2: 22 
صنع معجزات فوق قدرة أي إنسان
غفر خطايا الناس متى 9: 18
قام من الموت وصعد إلى السماء

معلم قدّم تعاليم جديدة؟
لم ينقض الناموس بل أكمله متى 5: 17
صنع ما نادى به وعلم أعمال 1: 1
علم بسلطان وتكلم بقوة متى 7: 29

نبي حمل رسالة ونفذ مهمة من الله؟
تكلم الله به وليس بواسطته 
الكلمـة كان عند الله .. وكان الكلمة الله .... والكلمة صار جسـداً وحل بيننــا... يوحنا 1: 1- 14
سمعتم أنه قيل .. وأما أنا فأقول .. متى 5: 21، 22 
لم يقدم رسالة بل قدم نفسه فيلبى 2: 211
له مكان ومكانة خاصة جداً عند الله عب 1: 3


منقول منننننننن  http://www.lifeagape.org/arabicegypt/whois.htm

ياريت تقرا كل حرف مكتوب انا تعبت  ووقتى ضيق جدا لكن كلة يهون من اجل خلاص نفس و ان تذوق حلاوة الحياة مع المسيح


اقرا بالراحة كل كلمة 

سلام المسيح


----------



## شريف قابيل (26 سبتمبر 2008)

فراشة مسيحية قال:


> يوحنا الأصحاح 14 العدد 9
> 
> قَالَ لَهُ يَسُوعُ: «أَنَا مَعَكُمْ زَمَاناً هَذِهِ مُدَّتُهُ وَلَمْ تَعْرِفْنِي يَا فِيلُبُّسُ! اَلَّذِي رَآنِي فَقَدْ رَأَى الآبَ فَكَيْفَ تَقُولُ أَنْتَ أَرِنَا الآبَ؟
> 
> ...





أجابة رائعة و بسيطة جداً ... تسلم أيديكى أخت فراشة 

أتمنى باقى الأجابات تكون بهذا الأسلوب السهل البسيط
​


----------



## فراشة مسيحية (26 سبتمبر 2008)

شريف قابيل قال:


> أجابة رائعة و بسيطة جداً ... تسلم أيديكى أخت فراشة
> 
> 
> أتمنى باقى الأجابات تكون بهذا الأسلوب السهل البسيط​


----------



## شريف قابيل (26 سبتمبر 2008)

نور و نعمة قال:


> من يقول الناس أنه هو؟
> 
> بسبب ما رآه الناس في حياته وأعماله ومعجزاته، وما سمعوه من أقواله وتعاليمه تحيروا. وسأل المسيح تلاميذه يوماً قائلاً
> من يقول الناس أنى أنا ابن الإنسان، فقالوا. قوم يوحنا المعمدان. وآخرون إيليا... وآخرون ارميا أو واحد من الأنبياء
> ...




كلامك كله جميل ,, بس أنا شايف أنه أجابة عن السؤال الأول بس


​


----------



## الرب نوري و خلاصي (26 سبتمبر 2008)

اقرا كل الردود ياستاذ شريف 

واصلى للة قارد على ان يلمس قلبك 

مثلما قال لشاول  شاول شاول لما تضهطدنى 

وتحول شاول من ماكان علية الى رسول من رسل المسيح (بولس الرسول )

سلام المسيح


----------



## سندريلا فايز (26 سبتمبر 2008)

سلام ونعمة​
1_لم يقل انه اله ، ولكنه اتصف بصفات الله​

نسب السيد المسيح لنفسه الوجود فى كل مكان وهى صفة من صفات الله وحده فقال " حينما اجتمع اثنان او ثلاثة باسمى فهناك اكون فى وسطهم "(مت 20:18) ..
"ها انا معكم كل الايام والى انقضاء الدهر "(مت 20:28) وهى عبارة تعطى نفس المعنى السابق 
وغيرها من الايات الكثيرة​

2_لم يقل اعبدونى ،لكنه قبل منهم العبادة​


قال عن يوم الدينونة " كثيرون سيقولون لى فى ذلك اليوم : يارب يارب اليس باسمك تنبانا ، وباسمك اخرجنا شياطين ، وباسمك صنعنا قوات كثيرة "(مت 22:7) وقبل من توما ان يقول له "ربى والهى " ولم يوبخه على ذلك . بل قال "لانك رايتنى يا توما فامنت . طوبى للذين امنوا ولم يروا " (يو29،27:20) 
كذلك قبل سجود العبادة من المولود اعمى (يو38:9) ومن القائد يايرس (مر22:5) ومن تلاميذه (مت17:28)...ومن كثيرين غيرهم​


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 سبتمبر 2008)

الاخ الفاضل :

شريف 

الم تقل في هذا الموضوع 

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=58706&page=3


انك ارتضيت الاجابة المطروحة ؟؟؟

فلماذا تناقش نفس السؤال مرة اخرى ؟؟؟


----------



## cross in ksa (27 سبتمبر 2008)

1


> - اين قال يسوع انا هو الله؟



المسيح قال قبل ان يكون ابراهيم انا كائن
يوحنااصحاح 8 عدد 58

إن عبارة ”أنا كائن“ تعادل تماما القول ”أنا الله“ أو ”أنا الرب“ أو ”أنا يهوه“ الذي هو اسم الجلالة بحسب التوراة العبرية. فهذا التعبير ”أنا كائن“ هو بحسب الأصل اليوناني الذي كتب به العهد الجديد ”إجو آيمي“، وتعني الواجب الوجود والدائم، الأزلي

وكان لابد لهذه الدعوى من رد فعل فما كان ممكنا تجاهلها. فحاول رؤساء اليهود قتله رجما بالحجارة بسبب تجديفه لأنه نادي بمساواته بالله


Joh 8:58  قال لهم يسوع: «الحق الحق أقول لكم: قبل أن يكون إبراهيم أنا كائن».
Joh 8:59  فرفعوا حجارة ليرجموه. أما يسوع فاختفى وخرج من الهيكل مجتازا في وسطهم ومضى هكذا.

2 - اين طلب يسوع العبادة؟
Mat 28:20  وعلموهم أن يحفظوا جميع ما أوصيتكم به. وها أنا معكم كل الأيام إلى انقضاء الدهر». آمين.


----------



## nana_jesus (27 سبتمبر 2008)

السؤال الاول الرد عليه هو عظيم هو سر التقوي الله ظهر في الجسد


----------



## nana_jesus (27 سبتمبر 2008)

السؤال الثاني ان كنتم تحبونني فاحفظوا وصاياي


----------



## سندريلا فايز (27 سبتمبر 2008)

> هل فى مداخله اتحذفت لى ممنك اعرف لماذا من المشرف ياريت يقولهالى فى رساله خاصه شكرا لكم


رايت مشاركتك عزيزتى لااعرف لماذا حذفت ؟؟
وانا ايضا مداخلتى فى هذا الموضوع قد تم حذفها فلماذا ؟؟؟
ارجو التوضيح ...من قبل المشرف​


----------



## موسى المصرى (27 سبتمبر 2008)

عزيزى مكرم مرحبا بك وياريت تنظر لسياق الكلام مع الاخ كروس هتجد انه اتجه للتحدى ونحن لانريد التحدى بل نريد ان نتعلم واعتقد انك تتفق معايا. وشكرا


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (27 سبتمبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل / موسى المصرى 
+++ صدقنى ، إننى أعدت قراءة كلامه عدة مرات ، فلم أجد فيها شيئاً مبالغاً فيه .
+++ ولكن ، فى كل الأحوال ، فإن عندنا السؤال الأصلى للأخ قابيل ، وفى سياقه نتحدث ، فإن أردت سيادتك إستفساراً عما فى هذا الموضوع ، فنحن تحت أمرك ، وإن أردت فتح سؤال جديد ، فسنكون أيضاً تحجت أمرك .


----------



## cross in ksa (27 سبتمبر 2008)

موسى المصرى قال:


> عزيزى مكرم مرحبا بك وياريت تنظر لسياق الكلام مع الاخ كروس هتجد انه اتجه للتحدى ونحن لانريد التحدى بل نريد ان نتعلم واعتقد انك تتفق معايا. وشكرا





اين فى كلامى صيغه تحدى ولماذا شعرت انى اتحداك

ياريت حضرتك تبقى تجبلى الجمله الى فيها التحدى علشان ابقى عارف فقط لا تتهمنى تهم باطله


----------



## شريف قابيل (27 سبتمبر 2008)

سندريلا فايز قال:


> سلام ونعمة​
> 
> 
> 1_لم يقل انه اله ، ولكنه اتصف بصفات الله ​
> ...


 


كلامك واضح و بسيط , شكراً أخت سندريلا فايز .. هى أجابات البنات دايماً مبسطة ولذيذة كده !! :smil12:​ 

أنا بعد كده هسأل سؤال و أكتب فى العنوان الأجابة للبنات فقط :a63:​ 
شكراً ​


----------



## سندريلا فايز (27 سبتمبر 2008)

> كلامك واضح و بسيط , شكراً أخت سندريلا فايز .. هى أجابات البنات دايماً مبسطة ولذيذة كده !!
> 
> 
> أنا بعد كده هسأل سؤال و أكتب فى العنوان الأجابة للبنات فقط
> ...



شكرا يا استاذ شريف بس ده مش كلامى ده كلام الكتاب​


----------



## شريف قابيل (27 سبتمبر 2008)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> الأخ الفاضل / موسى المصرى
> +++ صدقنى ، إننى أعدت قراءة كلامه عدة مرات ، فلم أجد فيها شيئاً مبالغاً فيه .
> +++ ولكن ، فى كل الأحوال ، فإن عندنا السؤال الأصلى للأخ قابيل ، وفى سياقه نتحدث ، فإن أردت سيادتك إستفساراً عما فى هذا الموضوع ، فنحن تحت أمرك ، وإن أردت فتح سؤال جديد ، فسنكون أيضاً تحجت أمرك .





سندريلا فايز قال:


> شكرا يا استاذ شريف بس ده مش كلامى ده كلام الكتاب​




أيوا عارف أنه أكيد كلام الكتاب بس أنا أقصد

أنك أقتبستى جزء مبسط و سهل أنه يتفهم و ده فى حد ذاته يحسب ليكى . :ab4:
​


----------



## موسى المصرى (27 سبتمبر 2008)

متشكر جدا اخى مكرم واعتقد ان الموضوع ده لسه مفتوح وان شاء الله اقدر اتعلم منكم قدر المستطاع
انا هستاذن دلوقتى وباذن الله نكمل حوراتنا


----------



## شريف قابيل (27 سبتمبر 2008)

نور و نعمة قال:


> اقرا كل الردود ياستاذ شريف
> 
> واصلى للة قارد على ان يلمس قلبك
> 
> ...




شكرا أخى الفاضل نور و نعمة على مجهودك معايا
​


----------



## سندريلا فايز (27 سبتمبر 2008)

> أيوا عارف أنه أكيد كلام الكتاب بس أنا أقصد
> 
> أنك أقتبستى جزء مبسط و سهل أنه يتفهم و ده فى حد ذاته يحسب ليكى .



فهمتك استاذ شريف اشكرك انت فعلا من العقليات المتفهمة هنا فى المنتدى ولاحظت هذا فى مداخلاتك بغض النظر عن بعض الكتاب الذين لم يدرسوا الكتاب المقدس يقمحون انفسهم فيما لا يعرفون ويكتبون فيما لا يدركون فتكون النتيجة الطبيعة انهم يخرجون لانفسهم بافكار هى ابعد ما تكون عن الحقيقة ولا يقر بها اى دين انا عن نفسى بسيميه اسلوب (الدهاء والحيلة ) حتى انهم للاسف الشديد يحمكون عقولهم ويطرحوا الايمان خارجا ..يريدون ان يخضعوا الحقائق الايمانية للفحوصات والمقايسس العقلية وحينما يظهر ضعف العقل ومحددوتيه يلجاون للتبريرات التى تطرحهم بعيدا عن حظيرة الايمان اوعن طريق تفسير الايات بطريقة خاطئة فلا ينظرون الى ما يسبقها ولا يلتفتون الى ما يلاحقها ولا يربطونها بالايات مثلايتها التى تتناول نفس الموضوع وبذلك يسقطون فى الهرطقات​

[Q-BIBLE]"ان كان احد يعلم تعليما اخر ولا يوافق كلمات ربنا يسوع المسيح الصحيحة والتعليم الذى هو حسب التقوى .فقد تصلف وهو لا يفهم شيئا بل هو متعلل بمباحثات ومماحكات الكلام ..تجنب مثل هؤلاء "(1تى5،3:6)​[/Q-BIBLE] 
اطرح ما تريد ونحن بنعمة المسيح نحاول نبسطها لك 
http://http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-VS-Answers/St-Takla.org_FAQ_01-Questions-Related-to-The-Holy-Bible__Al-Ketab-Al-Mokaddas-index_.html​هذا رابط لموقع الانبا تكلا  هذا الموقع يرد على اسئلة الناس ممكن يفيدك فى مباحثاتك والرد بيكون من اجابات البابا شنودة الثالث ياريت تستفاد منه الاسئلة والاجابات مطروحة بكل موضوعية 

مع احترامى الفائق لشخصك وتفهمك وربنا معاك وتبلغ غايتك ...​


----------



## شريف قابيل (27 سبتمبر 2008)

سندريلا فايز قال:


> فهمتك استاذ شريف اشكرك انت فعلا من العقليات المتفهمة هنا فى المنتدى ولاحظت هذا فى مداخلاتك بغض النظر عن بعض الكتاب الذين لم يدرسوا الكتاب المقدس يقمحون انفسهم فيما لا يعرفون ويكتبون فيما لا يدركون فتكون النتيجة الطبيعة انهم يخرجون لانفسهم بافكار هى ابعد ما تكون عن الحقيقة ولا يقر بها اى دين انا عن نفسى بسيميه اسلوب (الدهاء والحيلة ) حتى انهم للاسف الشديد يحمكون عقولهم ويطرحوا الايمان خارجا ..يريدون ان يخضعوا الحقائق الايمانية للفحوصات والمقايسس العقلية وحينما يظهر ضعف العقل ومحددوتيه يلجاون للتبريرات التى تطرحهم بعيدا عن حظيرة الايمان اوعن طريق تفسير الايات بطريقة خاطئة فلا ينظرون الى ما يسبقها ولا يلتفتون الى ما يلاحقها ولا يربطونها بالايات مثلايتها التى تتناول نفس الموضوع وبذلك يسقطون فى الهرطقات​
> 
> 
> مش كل الناس زى بعض .. فيه ناس بتتناقش و تتكلم و تكون فاهمة
> ...




شكرا على عرضك للمساعدة لكن للأسف الرابط الموجود لايعمل ... شكراً لكى :36_33_7:
​


----------



## NEW_MAN (27 سبتمبر 2008)

شريف قابيل قال:


> *1 - اين قال يسوع انا هو الله؟ *​
> *2 - اين طلب يسوع العبادة؟*​


 
الاخ الفاضل شريف 

اعتقد اننا اتفقنا اننا اجبنا على السؤال الاول 

نأتي للسؤال الثاني :

اين طلب يسوع العبادة ؟؟

مبدئيا ، الرب يسوع في فترة تجسده كان متواضعا واخلى نفسه عن المجد ، فهل تتوقع ان يطلب العبادة والمجد في فترة تواضعه وتجسده ؟؟ ام يطلبه بعد ان قام بعمل الفداء والصلب ، ثم ارتفاعه الى حيث كان اولا ؟؟

يقول في هذا الوحي المقدس حين يعلمنا عن التواضع حتى ننال الكرامة في الوقت المعين من عند الله 

(3لا شيئا بتحزب او بعجب بل بتواضع حاسبين بعضكم البعض افضل من انفسهم.
4 لا تنظروا كل واحد الى ما هو لنفسه بل كل واحد الى ما هو لآخرين ايضا.
5 فليكن فيكم هذا الفكر الذي في المسيح يسوع ايضا
6 الذي اذ كان في صورة الله لم يحسب خلسة ان يكون معادلا للّه
7 لكنه اخلى نفسه آخذا صورة عبد صائرا في شبه الناس.
8 واذ وجد في الهيئة كانسان وضع نفسه واطاع حتى الموت موت الصليب.
9 لذلك رفعه الله ايضا واعطاه اسما فوق كل اسم
10 لكي تجثو باسم يسوع كل ركبة ممن في السماء ومن على الارض ومن تحت الارض
11 ويعترف كل لسان ان يسوع المسيح هو رب لمجد الله الآب)
(فيلبي 2: 3 - 11)

الخلاصة : الرب يسوع في فترة تجسده كان متواضعا وقال 
(احملوا نيري عليكم وتعلموا مني.لاني وديع ومتواضع القلب.)
(متى 11: 29) 

اذا نتوقع منه ان يطلب العبادة بعد الصليب والقيامة والصعود ، اليس كذلك ؟؟؟
فيكون دليلنا على هذا من سفر الرؤيا ، حيث ظهر الرب يسوع ليوحنا اللاهوتي 



ومع هذا فرغم انه لم يطلب العبادة والسجود له ، فانه لم يرفض ذلك حينما كان يقدمه اليه احد الناس طواعية ، فهل اذا اتيتنا لك بالدليل من الكتاب المقدس ، ان بعض الناس المؤمنين به كانوا يأتون مقدمين له العبادة والسجود ، ولم يكن يرفض ذلك ،هل نعتبر ذلك اجابة على سؤالك ؟؟



بعد ان استمع الى اجابتك على هذا السؤال ، سوف اكتب لك الادلة من الكتاب المقدس


----------



## سندريلا فايز (27 سبتمبر 2008)

> مش كل الناس زى بعض .. فيه ناس بتتناقش و تتكلم و تكون فاهمة
> 
> و فيه ناس عندها غيرة على دينها سواء كان مسلم أو مسيحى و ده
> 
> ...



فعلا مش كل الناس زى بعض بس الغيرة دى فى حدود المنطق يعنى مش عشان انا بغير على دينى واناقض دين اخر وحتى اثبت دينى اذكر ايات ليس له وجود او اعلق على جزء منها او اذكر مفهوم خاطىء عن عقيدة ما الى اخره 
ربنا يرحمنا ...شكرا لتفهمك ​ 






> شكرا على عرضك للمساعدة لكن للأسف الرابط الموجود لايعمل ... شكراً لكى :36_33_7:


http://st-takla.org/FAQ-Questions-VS-Answers/St-Takla.org_FAQ_00-index_.html

فعلا الرابط التانى لا يعمل معلش الغلط من عندى جرب ده كده اكيد هيشتغل معك ​ 
ربنا معاك يا استاذ شريف وهحاول انزلك موضوع بكل المواقع المشهورة ...ربنا يدبر ​ 
سلام رب المجد ​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (27 سبتمبر 2008)

*سلام المسيــــــح*

*هو انا قريت كل الردود اللى فاتت وطبعاً انا مش هقدر اضيف عليها اى اضافات جديدة لأن الموضوع تقريباً اجاباتو اتعرفت*
*بس احب ارد على سؤالك الأول بالردود الكنسية الخاصة بالمختصين بأمورنا الدينية من كنيستنا المسيحية من آبائنا الكهنة والمتخصصين*





			
				شريف قابيل;933977[SIZE=4 قال:
			
		

> ][/size]
> *1 - اين قال يسوع انا هو الله؟ *


 

*ادخل هنا هتلاقى موضوع بيخص نفس سؤالك واقرا اجابات اخواتى واجابتى عليه*

*إقرأ رد ابونا القمص عبد المسيح بسيط عن الشبهات حول لاهوت المسيح *
*هنـــــــــا*​


----------



## شريف قابيل (28 سبتمبر 2008)

new_man قال:


> الاخ الفاضل شريف
> 
> اعتقد اننا اتفقنا اننا اجبنا على السؤال الاول
> 
> ...




ياريت تقتبس من الكتاب المقدس ,, بس عندى سؤال ...

من كلامك واضح أن العبادة كانت من البشر و ليست فرضاً عليهم 

لأنهم هما اللى راحوا و طلبوا أنهم يعبدوا يسوع و هو وافق ... 

صح كلامى ؟
​


----------



## شريف قابيل (28 سبتمبر 2008)

سندريلا فايز قال:


> فعلا مش كل الناس زى بعض بس الغيرة دى فى حدود المنطق يعنى مش عشان انا بغير على دينى واناقض دين اخر وحتى اثبت دينى اذكر ايات ليس له وجود او اعلق على جزء منها او اذكر مفهوم خاطىء عن عقيدة ما الى اخره
> ربنا يرحمنا ...شكرا لتفهمك ​
> 
> 
> ...




شكراً أخت سندريلا على المساعدة وردك مرة تانية ...

و الله المساعدة دى و العون ده مش بلاقيه فى أماكن كتير , تسلموا .




> وهحاول انزلك موضوع بكل المواقع المشهورة ...





مش فاهم قصدك أيه هنا ....؟



بعد أذنك وضحى تقصدى أيه ؟
​


----------



## شريف قابيل (28 سبتمبر 2008)

ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس قال:


> *سلام المسيــــــح*
> 
> *هو انا قريت كل الردود اللى فاتت وطبعاً انا مش هقدر اضيف عليها اى اضافات جديدة لأن الموضوع تقريباً اجاباتو اتعرفت*
> *بس احب ارد على سؤالك الأول بالردود الكنسية الخاصة بالمختصين بأمورنا الدينية من كنيستنا المسيحية من آبائنا الكهنة والمتخصصين*
> ...




تسلم أيديكى أخت ماريان على مساعدتك و ردك .. جارى القراءة

:15_3_36[1]:
​


----------



## NEW_MAN (28 سبتمبر 2008)

شريف قابيل قال:


> ياريت تقتبس من الكتاب المقدس ,, بس عندى سؤال ...​
> 
> من كلامك واضح أن العبادة كانت من البشر و ليست فرضاً عليهم ​
> لأنهم هما اللى راحوا و طلبوا أنهم يعبدوا يسوع و هو وافق ... ​
> صح كلامى ؟​




الاخ الفاضل : شريف 

لقد اوضحت لك ، ان الرب يسوع حال تجسده كان متواضعا ، فكيف تطلب منه ان يفرض العبادة والسجود له ؟؟
الا ترى انه اذا فعل يكون هذا تعارضا كبيرا بين ما يقوله ومايفعله ؟؟

لقدكان السجود والعبادة اختياريا من الناس في ذلك الوقت ، كونهم يعرفون جيدا ان السجود والعبادة لا يقدم لاحد سوى الله 


السيد يسوع المسيح هو الذي قرر *( للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد)*(متى 4: 10) 
فهل بعدها يمكن أن يقبل السجود ان لم يكن هو (الله الظاهر في الجسد ) والمعنى بالعبادة والسجود ؟؟؟ 
​------------------------------​وردت كلمة السجود في العهد الجديد حوالي 60 مرة ومعظمها كانت مقرونة بالسجود للسيد يسوع المسيح ، فيما عدا بعض المرات التي كان السجود فيها موجه الى أشخاص آخرين ( وهو لا يخرج ايضا عن مفهوم سجود العبادة )، ولكن البشر رفضوا السجود مقرين ومعترفين بنفس الشيء الواحد ( للرب الهك تسجد واياه وحده تعبد ) .


فهل تريدني ان استمر في وضع حالات البشر لرفض السجود ، وحالات الرب يسوع لقبول سجود العبادة ؟؟

ام لديك سؤالا آخر قبل ان استمر ؟؟​


----------



## شريف قابيل (28 سبتمبر 2008)

new_man قال:


> الاخ الفاضل : شريف
> 
> لقد اوضحت لك ، ان الرب يسوع حال تجسده كان متواضعا ، فكيف تطلب منه ان يفرض العبادة والسجود له ؟؟
> الا ترى انه اذا فعل يكون هذا تعارضا كبيرا بين ما يقوله ومايفعله ؟؟
> ...




بجد تسلم أيديك

خلاص أنا فهمت الجزء اللى محتاجه .

قريب هعمل موضوع جديد فيه سؤال جديد ...

شكراً
​


----------



## Maria Teparthenos (1 أكتوبر 2008)

شريف قابيل قال:


> تسلم أيديكى أخت ماريان على مساعدتك و ردك .. جارى القراءة​
> 
> 
> :15_3_36[1]:​


*ميرسي لحضرتك*
* على ايه بس*
* ده من واجبنا كخدام اننا نعمل كدا *
*واى استفسارات تانية انا تحت امركم*
*بس المهم انك فعلاً تستفيد من الكلام ده ومتكونش مجرد اسئلة وبس*​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (2 أكتوبر 2008)

الأخ الفاضل / شريف قابيل 
++ رد أخى الحبيب نيومان وفـّىَ وكفَّىَ ، ولكن خطرت لى فكرة ، أضعها تحت المراجعة والفحص .
+++ وهى أن الله لم يقل لأحد مطلقاً :- " إسجد لى " ، لا فى العهد القديم ولا فى العهد الجديد ( بحسب ما تسفنى ذاكرتى ) ، بل إن أفعاله العظيمة هى التى تدفع الناس للسجود له ، كما أن الوصية بالسجود لله وحده ، لا تقال إلاَّ كوصية عامة ، وليس بنظام : " إسجد لى " ، أقول ذلك تحت المراجعة .
+++ وأيضاً ، كخاطرة ، تحت الفحص والمراجعة ، لا أذكر أن أحداً قال : " إسجد لى " ، إلاَّ الشيطان ، مثلما فى التجربة على الجبل للرب يسوع ناسوتياً ، فإنتهره الرب وطرده .


----------



## شريف قابيل (3 أكتوبر 2008)

ماريان بنت البابا كيرلس قال:


> *ميرسي لحضرتك*
> * على ايه بس*
> * ده من واجبنا كخدام اننا نعمل كدا *
> *واى استفسارات تانية انا تحت امركم*
> *بس المهم انك فعلاً تستفيد من الكلام ده ومتكونش مجرد اسئلة وبس*​




بحاول أستفيد ... تقدرى تقولى حابب أعرف مكانة المسيح 

و شوية أستفسارات فى بالى .. و قريب هوصل لجواب

 لكل حاجة حابب أعرفها.

شكرا على متابعتك 


​


----------



## شريف قابيل (3 أكتوبر 2008)

مكرم زكى شنوده قال:


> الأخ الفاضل / شريف قابيل
> ++ رد أخى الحبيب نيومان وفـّىَ وكفَّىَ ، ولكن خطرت لى فكرة ، أضعها تحت المراجعة والفحص .
> +++ وهى أن الله لم يقل لأحد مطلقاً :- " إسجد لى " ، لا فى العهد القديم ولا فى العهد الجديد ( بحسب ما تسفنى ذاكرتى ) ، بل إن أفعاله العظيمة هى التى تدفع الناس للسجود له ، كما أن الوصية بالسجود لله وحده ، لا تقال إلاَّ كوصية عامة ، وليس بنظام : " إسجد لى " ، أقول ذلك تحت المراجعة .
> +++ وأيضاً ، كخاطرة ، تحت الفحص والمراجعة ، لا أذكر أن أحداً قال : " إسجد لى " ، إلاَّ الشيطان ، مثلما فى التجربة على الجبل للرب يسوع ناسوتياً ، فإنتهره الرب وطرده .





يعنى العبادة تعتبر تقديراً لمكانة الرب وفضله على البشر ... 

شىء عظيم فعلاً ...

شكراً مكرم على التوضيح
​


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (3 أكتوبر 2008)

الشكر لله ولك أخى الفاضل شريف قابيل .
+++ ولكننى لم أفحص الأمر بعد ---  فيما قلته فى مداخلتى السابقة --- وبإذن الله سأفعل ، حتى يكون كلاماً مضبوطاً بحسب الكتاب المقدس .
+++ وإننى أشكر لك مجاملتك الرقيقة ، ربنا يعوضك بكل الخير .


----------



## مكرم زكى شنوده (3 أكتوبر 2008)

الشكر لله ولك أخى الفاضل شريف قابيل .
+++ ولكننى لم أفحص الأمر بعد ---  فيما قلته فى مداخلتى السابقة --- وبإذن الله سأفعل ، حتى يكون كلاماً مضبوطاً بحسب الكتاب المقدس .
+++ وإننى أشكر لك مجاملتك الرقيقة ، ربنا يعوضك بكل الخير .
( آسف على الإعادة ، بسبب صغر الخط  ، بسبب السهو )


----------



## samy fahmy (3 أكتوبر 2008)

ربنا يعوض تعب محبتكم


----------

